# MINNESOTA (southern) and surrounding?



## Spidy (Mar 12, 2008)

Anyone from the Southern MN area or surrounding? Northern Iowa, or WI, SD? Would be fun to meet up sometime this spring. There are many places that would be great to go shooting, and I would love to learn where there are more!


----------



## Spidy (Mar 12, 2008)

No one from southern MN? How about surrounding?


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm in St. Paul.


----------



## Spidy (Mar 13, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> I'm in St. Paul.


 

Thanks for responding   I'm surprised there aren't more people around here. Regardless, I plan on hitting both zoo's this summer (hopefully towards spring, maybe May?), it would be fun to go with other photog's and share ideas. 

I get up to the cities a few times a year. My sister lives in the Cambridge area, so I try to see her as often as I can. I grew up in Circle Pines and the twin cities used to feel like home. It's all changed now! 

Also, if you (or anyone else for that matter) want to make a road trip to Lanesboro ... I would like to hit that area also. I've been there a few times, and it's awesome! 

Let me know if you are interested in meeting up this spring or some other time. I probably have more to learn than you do :blushing: ... but it might be fun. Oh, and at Lanesboro I usually take my bike ... you can get into all of the hidden corners of the world that way :mrgreen:


----------



## quickshot (Mar 21, 2008)

I am also in the MN area, closer to the cities.


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm _from_ Austin.  Does that count?


----------



## Spidy (Mar 23, 2008)

quickshot said:


> I am also in the MN area, closer to the cities.


 
I will be getting up that way in the spring ... will post here again more towards April-ish. If you make a trip down to the border let me know!



nealjpage said:


> I'm _from_ Austin. Does that count?


 
We are only 20 minutes away from each other ... we live in rival towns   Lanesboro is already on the schedule for probably May? That should be a good time for the green stuff to be out. Or at least starting. 

Let me know what you think. I'm also always running out to the big island ... do you ever get out there to shoot?


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 24, 2008)

Rival towns?  Could it be Albert Lea?  (Yes, I know it rhymes..It's been a long day!)

Don't let me influence your guys' meetup.  I live in southern Oregon now and only get back to Austin once or twice a year.


----------



## farmerj (May 17, 2009)

dead thread resurrection


----------



## chadsdphoto (May 26, 2009)

I'm in South Dakota and travel the entire state shooting. Was over on the MN border near Brookings/Lake Benton a couple weeks ago and hit the Sioux Falls area fairly often.

Check out my photo tips for SD at www.dakotagraph.com.


----------



## NJMAN (May 26, 2009)

Winona!


----------

